# USA & Canada 2020



## jagmanx (Oct 3, 2018)

USA &  Canada  Summer 2020
"MOJO's" excellent posts on Motorhomer..
Thank you
Van made it to USA | Motorhomer
Have caused me to re visit the idea.
I have investigated SeaBridge before and was put off for a variety of minor reasons (MT gas Tanks No Food..even coffee) but to "cancel a trip" because of such trivia would be foolish !
So we would like to tour both countries so

Plan A1
Ship MoHo to Baltimore early April
Fly to NY Train or Bus or Car to Baltimore
Drive West in US to Montana via Denver and Yellowstone
Then North to Kamloops (Crossing into Canada)
Stay in Canada driving East to Halifax 
Ship MoHo to Liverpool from Halifaxspend some time  near Halifax 
Fly to UK mid September
This would only require the slightly easier 90 day visa exemption for USA

Plan A2 very similar But fly to Boston and hire a car to tour New England for say a week Then to Baltimore as as plan A!

Plan B1 as Plan A! but in reverse
Plan B2 as plan A2 but in reverse

Our plans are slightly complicated b y the fact that once we ship our MoHo we are "homeless" for the duration of the voyage
Not a huge problem
In Uk we can stay with friends and rent a holliday home
Similarly in USA/Canada hence the idea to Use Boston airport and hire a car for 1 week

So question are
1 New Autumn England colours..When is the best time for them
2 Which way round is best bearing in mind the Mid-April to mis September timescale
Although we could extend this at both ends if needed

All ideas welcome
I have posted this on Both sites hope that is OK

Thanks
Phil & Nida


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 3, 2018)

Been following that thread,brilliant


----------



## vanmandan (Oct 3, 2018)

So question are
1 New Autumn England colours..When is the best time for them.


last week in September & first 2 weeks of October.
sorry can't help with your other question.


----------



## Makzine (Oct 4, 2018)

We’re in the USA now having flown into Toronto to visit son. Then driven down to brother in law near Arlington cemetery and now driving back up to Detroit for a family reunion at thanks giving in Canada, before heading to Ottawa and the lakes for the last two weeks of our months vacation.  
The trees are still green here now and only just showing signs of turning.  
We are in a 30ft C class rental unit, not my first choice but think our Hymer would definitely suffered out here as the mileage’s are huge compared to Europe.  Gas is around the $2.69us a gallon and getting 1.30 exchange at present here and $1.70 Canadian exchange.  
I envy you six months as that’s still a dream for us :wave:


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 4, 2018)

*Thanks BUT Not for us to buy*



Jays said:


> The other way ( Tony Lee) is to purchase a motorhome in the USA and use it .
> It took us Six months to travel around New Zealand, it will take years around the USA and Canada.
> So why spend £10000 for six months, plus you still need to fly there and back.



We will do the trip once only and enjoy..But have so many other considerations the prospect of a purchase and constantly flying back and fore to either US or Canada.is simply not of any interest to us and would be a foolish yearly on-going unwanted/unneeded expense

Also with regard to cost
1 we would still have to pay for flights visas etc
2 maintaining insuring  and storing the vehicle
3 depreciation

I estimate the "one Off" cost as follows
SeaBridge £5500 (including Port Fees etc etc)
There are other costs but they would occur anyway so careful analysis reveals the only "wasted money" is SeaBridge

Other costs 
Insurance  £1500 or more
Flights £1300 etc etc 
would all  be incurred yearly even with a purchase !


----------



## Makzine (Oct 4, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Other costs
> Insurance  £1500 or more
> Flights £1300 etc etc
> would all  be incurred yearly even with a purchase !



Also you have to figure in storage and breakdown insurance as well.  Although we have family out here it is still cheaper for us to use rentals as everything is covered if the worst happens.  :wave:


----------



## Tony Lee (Oct 5, 2018)

We pay around USD1000 for full comprehensive insurance through progressive for about 25000 comprehensive cover and it also included roadside assistance. We self insure when it is in storage so we get half that refunded. Storage outdoors costs about 60 dollars a month. Our motorhome is more than ten years old so in Montana using an LLC we get permanent registration for once off payment of $200. No sales tax and no stamp duty and no annual safety inspections.  We have a similar deal with our motorhome in Germany. Been back every year for 8 years and still have another 50 years worth of stuff to see in both Europe and the USA (and Oz too of course)

Can't pin Fall colours down that closely. We are in Utah now and the colours are brilliant, but they have been brilliant for the last couple of months as fall works its way gradually south since we were in Alaska. Also varies with altitude.

As for cost of airfares. We boondock/freecamp/ stellplatz/aires as much as possible with free as the ideal cost per night. Do that every night for 3 to 6 months and the 20 to 40 dollars saved per night more than pays for the airfares

Not for everyone but is still working for us after 12 years - and you get to see some nice scenery when you aren't in a hurry

Album Archive


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 5, 2018)

*Thanks Tony*



Tony Lee said:


> We pay around USD1000 for full comprehensive insurance through progressive for about 25000 comprehensive cover and it also included roadside assistance. We self insure when it is in storage so we get half that refunded. Storage outdoors costs about 60 dollars a month. Our motorhome is more than ten years old so in Montana using an LLC we get permanent registration for once off payment of $200. No sales tax and no stamp duty and no annual safety inspections.  We have a similar deal with our motorhome in Germany. Been back every year for 8 years and still have another 50 years worth of stuff to see in both Europe and the USA (and Oz too of course)
> 
> Can't pin Fall colours down that closely. We are in Utah now and the colours are brilliant, but they have been brilliant for the last couple of months as fall works its way gradually south since we were in Alaska. Also varies with altitude.
> 
> ...



PM sent


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 5, 2018)

Great thread hope your plan comes to fruition it sound brill.


----------



## Trotter (Oct 5, 2018)

Tony Lee said:


> We pay around USD1000 for full comprehensive insurance through progressive for about 25000 comprehensive cover and it also included roadside assistance. We self insure when it is in storage so we get half that refunded. Storage outdoors costs about 60 dollars a month. Our motorhome is more than ten years old so in Montana using an LLC we get permanent registration for once off payment of $200. No sales tax and no stamp duty and no annual safety inspections.  We have a similar deal with our motorhome in Germany. Been back every year for 8 years and still have another 50 years worth of stuff to see in both Europe and the USA (and Oz too of course)
> 
> Can't pin Fall colours down that closely. We are in Utah now and the colours are brilliant, but they have been brilliant for the last couple of months as fall works its way gradually south since we were in Alaska. Also varies with altitude.
> 
> ...



I have a Polish friend at work, his English is limited. But the one English phrase he has mastered could apply to you."Lucky B.......
Only going to be an unobtainable dream to most of us. I'm so glad somebody is able to do it. 
Note to self. Put Lottery numbers on. Stay safe.


----------

